
How to Build a Low-Tech Internet - hyperpallium
https://www.lowtechmagazine.com/2015/10/how-to-build-a-low-tech-internet.html
======
hyperpallium
4 years ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10456864](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10456864)

2 days ago
[https://lobste.rs/s/02ziqt/how_build_low_tech_internet](https://lobste.rs/s/02ziqt/how_build_low_tech_internet)

